# Bid Leads



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

I was curious if any of the commercial guys use a Lead service to locate the opportunity to bid commercial lots and snow removal contracts. 

As a sub that does more than just Snow Removal, I have been toying with the idea. We use several lead services such as The Blue Book, CDCNews and Dodge Reports. 

While CDC and Dodge do not have leads for commercial snow removal (that I am aware of), The Blue Book does. And it may be a lost cause at this point in the season but, I have been speaking with my account rep. and she has forwarded me several examples of companies advertising their properties up for bid in the New England Area. 

We are somewhat new to the Snow Removal Business and are trying to grow. I just wanted to see what some of the more seasoned guys and companies thought about a Lead service and if it was worth the investment cost. I would pay an additional $50/month to add the Snow Removal division to my company profile on The Blue Book site. 

Thoughts and opinions are welcome! Thumbs Up


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally, I think it would be a waste of money. I have found over the years of plowing, that the best way is to either cold call, or stop in and have a face to face with the manager. I would have to guess that most of the leads you would be paying for would go out to every person in your area that is willing to pay for leads as well. That means you bidding against nearly everyone. If you go have a face to face meeting and make a good impression, that will go much further than trying to be the low bid. Good Luck.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

What RC posted & I would add, take advantage of free ads such as Craigs List. If you feel like paying for ads, try Angies List. Pay about a half dozen of your friends to put excellent reviews on your company.:laughing:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come on Meezer haven't you ever seen the adds. You can't pay to be on Angies List, lol. Of course that is why they call me every week trying to get me to pay to be a prefered member. Ha


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Rc2505;1597846 said:


> Come on Meezer haven't you ever seen the adds. You can't pay to be on Angies List, lol. Of course that is why they call me every week trying to get me to pay to be a prefered member. Ha


They only call me about every 2 months.Their categories and locations need a whole lot to be desired.Waste of time.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had a good amount of success in the past from joining Better Business Bureau. Some companies will only use their site to find vendors. Also, join your local chamber of commerce and go to their business 2 business mixers. Also a great way to find new business.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm a member of homeadvisor. they send leads for business and residentials. There's a monthly charge and you pay for leads but I think its a great service. if you want more info on it ill give you the contact info for the lady who is my contact there........btw you and two other contractors get the lead and typically if you call first you get the lead.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Fannin76;1731853 said:


> I'm a member of homeadvisor. they send leads for business and residentials. There's a monthly charge and you pay for leads but I think its a great service. if you want more info on it ill give you the contact info for the lady who is my contact there........btw you and two other contractors get the lead and typically if you call first you get the lead.


Home Advisor is actually Service Magic. They just rebranded their name because they had such horrible problems. They are terrible to deal with and will not work with the contractor at all. From my own personal experience, I would never recommend working with a company like Homeadvisor. NEVER!!!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

MSS Mow;1739989 said:


> Home Advisor is actually Service Magic. They just rebranded their name because they had such horrible problems. They are terrible to deal with and will not work with the contractor at all. From my own personal experience, I would never recommend working with a company like Homeadvisor. NEVER!!!


They have been nothing but helpful for me. I love the service. I have heard bad reviews but in my opinion most people wouldn't tell their competitions about something that works. but I do because I absolutely swear by them and I get $100 in free leads for every referral


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

+1 for cold calls and face to face contact. Any type of local networking is great as well, such as the chamber of commerce or other associations. Save the lead service providers for other trades. We know everybody needs snow plowing. You don't need a lead service to figure that out.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

As a new company it really helped me get new clients.but there are other good methods. I just picked up 2500 post cards from Vista print for mow season.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Fannin76;1740072 said:


> They have been nothing but helpful for me. I love the service. I have heard bad reviews but in my opinion most people wouldn't tell their competitions about something that works. but I do because I absolutely swear by them and I get $100 in free leads for every referral


 I'm glad it works out well for some. I'm not worried about tipping off a competitor about something that works. Let's face the facts. If the company had to change their name to re-brand their image because of such poor reviews, then something is wrong. Obviously it works for some and good for them. They were very deceitful when I dealt with them and I want others to know what they are capable of. Best of luck to you and I hope it continues to work well for you!!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

MSS Mow;1741033 said:


> I'm glad it works out well for some. I'm not worried about tipping off a competitor about something that works. Let's face the facts. If the company had to change their name to re-brand their image because of such poor reviews, then something is wrong. Obviously it works for some and good for them. They were very deceitful when I dealt with them and I want others to know what they are capable of. Best of luck to you and I hope it continues to work well for you!!


Obviously they did make mistakes, but a lit of companies do and rebrand them selves. and obviously not every ones experience is the same. if


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Fannin76;1741063 said:


> Obviously they did make mistakes, but a lit of companies do and rebrand them selves. and obviously not every ones experience is the same. if


Well, I'm on several construction trade contractor sites. I can tell you for a fact the overwhelming reviews for them is highly negative.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

MSS Mow;1741033 said:


> I'm glad it works out well for some. I'm not worried about tipping off a competitor about something that works. Let's face the facts. If the company had to change their name to re-brand their image because of such poor reviews, then something is wrong. Obviously it works for some and good for them. They were very deceitful when I dealt with them and I want others to know what they are capable of. Best of luck to you and I hope it continues to work well for you!!


My experiences with them were very similar to yours.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well the lady I work with is awesome. She real has my back with things.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Fannin76;1741221 said:


> Well the lady I work with is awesome. She real has my back with things.


Like I posted before, the reviews are overwhelmingly negative:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/servicemagic.html

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/service-magic-name-change-20809/


----------

